# Your Vote, Please?



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys! I have a question.... Would y'all mind putting a vote in for me? I applied for a grant through an organization called, "Raising Organic Family Farms", and right now they're allowing folks to vote on their favorite applicants. Whoever has the most votes by March 31st gets an additional $500 to their grant request! While I highly doubt that I will be the winner for this, seeing as I don't have a Facebook acount, nor do I do Twitter or Pinterest, I would sure love some extra votes! :greengrin: An extra $500 would be awesome!! LOL.

You can vote for my story at: http://raisingorganicfamilyfarms.com/ca ... nes-story/ At the top of my story, there is a thumbs-up button; clicking that will cast your vote!

Getting this grant would be unbelievably awesome... I would have enough money to buy everything I need to get started and going smoothly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I voted for you! :thumbup:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I voted. It was easy. Most of the time you have to register and I won't do that, but for this one you don't have to. You can just vote. I also posted it to my facebook page. 

Jan


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I voted and shared it on my facebook


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yippee!! :leap: :leap: Thank you guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

no problem!! glad to help! hope you win!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I voted... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I voted :thumb: Sounds like an awesome organization


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Me too!!!!

Sure hope you win!!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Done, and shared on FB.  I really hope you win! :thumbup:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I voted


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice... I voted..


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Voted and shared!  :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I voted for you. I hope you get the grant!!!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I voted ray: hope you win !!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:leap: :clap: :stars: :thumb: Whoohoo! I have 26 votes so far!! Y'all are awesome!! The second runner up behind me has 13 votes right now, but this could all dramatically change in the next few days. Methinks this is going to be stressful keeping tabs on who has the most votes! :GAAH: I can't figure out if the voting deadline is March 16th, or the 31st... The organization didn't clarify that very well, but I'm hoping that it's the 16th. Less time to wait! LOL.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Of course. You are a girl after my own heart; doing what I wish we had done when we were 20. Best of luck.
Ruthie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :grouphug:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Voted for ya :thumb:


----------

